# Early photo preview online for our 27th Annual Bicycle Auction



## James Thompson (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Folks,
I've put an *early photo preview* up for some of the highlight lots for this year's 27th Annual Bicycle Auction.
http://www.copakeauction.com/auction/27th-annual-bicycle-auction-2018-04-21/
We have more balloon bicycles this year than in recent past sales which is exciting.
I will add to this photo preview as the catalog continues to develop. To date we have 347 lots catalogued and *WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING QUALITY CONSIGNMENTS!!!* The complete catalogue will of course be online closer to the sale date.

Contact us if you are interested in consigning.
*Copake Auction Inc.  *
Phone: 518-329-1142
Fax: 518-329-3369
Email: info@copakeauction.com

Best, 
James


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 1, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## BicycleBill (Mar 20, 2018)

Very excited as Copake is coming fast. Any discussion about the highlights? I see some very cool balloon bikes in the early preview.... Elgin Twinbar 4-Star, Monark 5-Bar, Rollfast V-200, to name a few


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Well at least there are a couple decent balloon tire bikes so far. Still not the depth in balloon tire bikes they used to have years ago. Hopefully there will be more quality balloon consignments--then I'll get excited! V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Mar 20, 2018)

Blue Monark 5-Bar is a beauty!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm going nuts over the 38 Elgin Oriole with the 2 speed!


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## BicycleBill (Mar 28, 2018)

How about the Elgin Twin Bar 4-Star in Bluebird Blue? That has a crazy rare Musselman 2 speed set up!! I have never seen that shifter before.

http://copakeauction.hibid.com/cata...on--april-2018/?q=Elgin+4-star+deluxe&ipp=100


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 28, 2018)

Lots of cool bikes for sure. Technically posted in the wrong category though.


----------

